# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Z3X box تحديثات :  Z3X Shell Updated to 4.7. list of changes inside

## mohamed73

*Z3X Shell v4.7 Update: 
Added:  - Icons in modules list.
- Notify reseller from hardware wizard now with name, email and message.
- Updating firmware DB now working in background.*   *Direct الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## essaf_12

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

